# Zone B (Bikepark Radebeul)



## the-trialmaster (7. Juli 2006)

*Hey freaks*, 

habt ihr schon mal was von der *Zone B* gehört?..das ist ein richtiger offizieller Bikepark mit allem was dazu gehört.er liegt in der nähe von dresden..

Zum fahren gibt es dort: 500m Dualstrecke..Singletrail..EvilEye..Drops..

seht euch mal auf der homepage um www.zone-b.de ...oder schaut einfach mal selber vorbei...das lohnt sich auf jeden fall...

Am 22.07. findet das 1. Dualrennen in Zone B statt...alles dazu auch auf der homepage zufinden...

gruß der Trialmaster


----------



## Pavel (8. Juli 2006)

und unverschämte preise ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex_fan (8. Juli 2006)

hmm, 3euro fürn halben tag ? find ich fair.


----------



## !itsGOINGdown! (8. Juli 2006)

würd ich auch denken! die preise find ich noch recht human! haben ja auch ordentlich arbeit reingesteckt die jungs!


----------



## wildsau-dd (10. Juli 2006)

hmm pavel also mal ganz im ernst,die preise sind völlig okay...wenns dir nich passt da geh doch in die hasenkuhle....oder bau doch ohne geld für material dort paar so ne sachen in rochwitz ohne geld für material....
wenn de das geschafft hast,da kannste das maul aufreissen....die kriegen denk ich mal kaum das geld für ihre unkosten rein und du erzählst so nen schwachsinn...
da du studierst solltest du doch auch nen bissl kripps im kopf ham und dir so ne schwachsinnigen kommentare sparen....


----------



## Pavel (10. Juli 2006)

ja klar gino, das sagst du auch nur weil euere ganze truppe im gegensatz zu anderen fast gar nichts für den eintritt bezahlt, was ich auch unfair finde. das sind immer so kleine sachen, die das gesamtbild ausmachen. und meiner meinung nach, der park ists nicht wert so viel für einen tag zu bezahlen, oder auch nur nen halben tag. egal wieviel die dort reingesteckt haben. wie gesagt, MEINE meinung. mich zwingt ja keiner hinzufahren. und ich halte auch keinen davon ab hinzufahren. wenns einem gefällt, schön für ihn und die parkbetreiber 

also mal ganz locker, gino


----------



## the-trialmaster (10. Juli 2006)

hey pavel jetzt reicht es,
die freaks bezahlen genau wie alle anderen Leute ihren Eintritt..da sie uns am Anfang sehr viel geholfen haben bezahlen sie 50 cent weniger für den halben tag...also verbreite nicht gerüchte die garni stimmen...greif dir lieber an die eigene Nase!!!..
und bau dir doch einen eigenen Spot oder gehe lieber Briefmarken sammel...wenn du nur versuchst unseren Spot schlecht zumachen...

vieleicht sehen wir uns mal beim biken..

gruß trialmaster


----------



## Pavel (10. Juli 2006)

ich will echt hoffen dass es nur ein gerücht ist   sonst wäre es wirklich traurig.


----------



## wildsau-dd (11. Juli 2006)

eben...
und ausserdem kooperieren wir ja auch jetz noch...zwecks werbung veranstaltungen und so....

man kann sich halt freunde oder feinde machen in der bike szene....
was da die bessere variante is das sehen wir ja....

mfg der gino


----------



## Pavel (11. Juli 2006)

bla bla ...

ich bin für gerechte GLEICHE preise für ALLE

punkt


----------



## wildsau-dd (11. Juli 2006)

die preise sinn ja gerecht......ich mein find ma paar gute beands die fast umsonst spielen zur bikepark eröffnung  zum beispiel...
das is ein miteinander und es hat jeder was davon...wir helfen den auch soweit wir können....
und dann fahren mal zusamm in nen bikepark...nutzt allen mehr als wenn man sinnloses zeug verbreitet denk ich.....

denk ma drüber nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (11. Juli 2006)

Pavel schrieb:
			
		

> bla bla ...
> 
> ich bin für gerechte GLEICHE preise für ALLE
> 
> punkt


Gerecht und gleich, so wie hier


----------



## Pavel (11. Juli 2006)

Piefke schrieb:
			
		

> Gerecht und gleich, so wie hier



tja so wie es auf der Karikatur ist, stimmts 100% mit den Preisen 

Gino, würde mal gern wissen wie ihr da helfen tut, doch nicht etwa mit fahren ?!


----------



## wildsau-dd (11. Juli 2006)

warum liest denn du die texte nich pavel?die bands die dort gespielt ham zur eröffnung hab ich rangeholt....
wenn was zu bauen is geben wir tips...
wenn da ne veranstaltung is machen wir werbung für...
ich stell nen paar handschuhe für das dualrennen als preis...
bla bla bla....
alles keine riesen dinger...
aber es basiert alles auf gegenseitigkeit....
im endeffekt is doch dein problem das es für dich zu weit weg is und du kein bock hast bis dort hinter zu fahren.....


----------



## Pavel (11. Juli 2006)

ja das mit dem weit weg ist so ne sache, für mich ist das ja kein problem sich ne stunde lang in die bahn zu setzen, wenn es sich mal LOHNEN würde. tuts aber nicht, schade. ich würde ja bezahlen, aber nicht diesen preis. hab noch nie was von kostenlos reinkommen gesagt. aber das liest ja auch keiner


----------



## the-trialmaster (11. Juli 2006)

pavel es ist besser du bleibst zuhause und sortierst deine Briefmarkensammlung als in die Zone biken zukomm....

Wir würden uns aber alle sehr freuen dich mal am Wochenende im Bikepark zutreffen...
Wir würden dir gern mal paar fragen stellen über dein sau dummes gelaber und was du damit überhaupt bezwecken willst...

gruß das ZoneB Team


----------



## Pavel (11. Juli 2006)

was soll das für ne bemerkung sein ? ist das ne drohung ? 
ich äussere nur meine meinung, und falls ihr noch nicht wisst, wir leben hier in deutschland, und hier kann jeder seine meinung frei äussern. und lässt doch solche sprüche wie "sau dummes gelaber", das kommt einfach lächerlich rüber. können wir uns nicht zivilisiert unterhalten, ohne gleich persönlich zu werden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-opa (12. Juli 2006)

Eigentlich schade das verwöhnte kleine Klinder, die von Mamma und Papa alles in den Popo geblasen bekommen, völlig fern von der Realität durch Leben schweben und negative Äußerungen verbreiten. Ach Pavel, ok dir fehlt sich noch ein bisschen Lebenserfahrung aber warum machst Du dir in Dresden so einen schlechten Ruf. Wenn man andere Fahrer auf dich anspricht schütteln die mit dem Kopf und winken ab, ist es das wirklich wert. Versuche doch mal dein Ego wo anders zu stärken.
Ich finde den Park absolute Klasse und wer da nicht hinfährt um sich das mal anzuschauen ist selber schuld - lohnt sich.


----------



## Pavel (12. Juli 2006)

andere fahrer... welche den so ? die von freaks ?!


----------



## wildsau-dd (17. Juli 2006)

nee das sinn genügend...
gibt bestimmt auch nen paar die nich den mumm ham dir ma ihre meinung zu sagen... 
deswegen weisste das von verschiedenen auch nich...
sogar in krupka ham wir jemanden getroffen der deine kommentare hier nich sinnvoll findet zwecks preis und so...
komm einfach ma wieder runter...
oder geh in die zone-b und gib den ma paar tips da es ja deiner meinung nach nich lohnt dahin zu machen...
das bringt allen mehr als so ein sinnloses gelaber...
oder bau dort selber was...das haste was zu fahren,und dir reisst das da keiner weg...
es würde dir glaub auch mehr bringen mit den zu kooperieren als dich sinnlos mit den anzulegen....

ausserdem wäre statt dem sinnlosen spruch unverschämte preise die anfrage, gibt es evtl nen studentenrabatt tausendma angebrachter gewesen...
und die sinn nich so das sie sich auf sowas ni einlassen würden...


----------



## W. B. Rene (17. Juli 2006)

Hier Leute,
ich will ja nix sagen.....aber hier geht der gleiche scheiß wieder wie im Freaks-DD forum los! Muss das sein?.....ihr wisst doch dass des blos ärger bringt!

Wen ihr das shice vom Pavel findet, dan IGNORIERT ES DOCH!!! ...er wird eh bei seiner Meinug bleiben!!

Zur zone b.....nun es ist schon geil dass da ein Paar leute was auf die beine gestellt haben....aber bei der dualstrecke muss man schon sagen, dass die sprünge voll komische proportionen haben......Aber sowas lässt sich ja evtl. ändern  

Ich werde Bei da zone be höstwahrscheinlich da sein, aber nicht fahren (das klappt mit meiner schulter noch nicht, obwohl ich neue handschuhe gebrauchen könnte....  )

Ride on


----------



## Pavel (17. Juli 2006)

jaja, ist ja gut.... genau, etwas komisch alles, darum bin ich nicht bereit zu blechen, wan ist daran schon kriminell ?!....
ich wäre ja auch bereit mitzuhelfen und es falls es möglich ist, umzubauen. aber ich glaub es gibt mittlerweile kopfgeld für mich


----------



## Reflex_fan (17. Juli 2006)

du wirst in die strecke mit eingebaut


----------



## Pavel (17. Juli 2006)

na, da wird der eintritt aber ganz teuer du


----------



## the-trialmaster (15. August 2006)

Am 8.10.06 wird unser 2. Dualrennen stattfinden. mehr dazu findet ihr auf unserer Homepage.


----------



## [snk] (4. September 2006)

HI
Is ja schön, dass es endlich mal nen offiziellen bikepark in DD gibt.
Werd morgen mal hinbike 
Ich finde jedoch, das die Inet-seite etwas informationslos & schlecht designt ist.
Wenn der Betreiber der Seite (wer immer das auch sein mag ) es wünscht könnt ich mal nen schönes design zusammenbasteln.

cya


----------



## the-trialmaster (6. September 2006)

Hi
danke für die kritik und dein Angebot.Der Webmaster bin ich selber...
Ich gehe gern auf dein angebot ein und du bastelst uns mal ein schönen vorschlag der fett aussieht.
So die große anhnung habe ich auch ni vom Hompagebau...
sende mir einfach mal deine antwort an meine Adresse [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triger 01 (17. September 2006)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## FunWorkz (1. Oktober 2006)

viel spaß snk...


----------



## FunWorkz (12. Oktober 2006)

kann mir mal jemand die beste bzw kürzeste anfahrt von chemnitz zum bikepark posten???

thX ^^


----------



## Baphoschreck (26. Oktober 2006)

also was ich zur homepage sagen muss is das mir gans einfach n anfahrtsplan fehlt ^^ - werd etz näcshte woche nach dresden ziehen und wollte mir das ma anschaun - aber ich hab die hp etz ausgibig erkundet und nirgends ne anfahrtsskitze oder genaue adresse gefunden ^^
also entweder is das sogut versteckt das ichs einfach ned finde - oder es fehlt wirklich


----------



## Triger 01 (26. Oktober 2006)

du fährst in dresden am elbepark von der autobahn, dann richtung meissen. dabei kommst du durch radebeul-west. wenn du dann an einer grösseren ampelkreuzung bist und  recht eine deutsche bank siehst, musst du rechts weg auf die moritzburgerstr. diese fährst du dann ca. 1km imer auf der hauptstrasse hinauf. und dann kommst du gerade zu auf das moorenhaus. in diesem gelände ist der bikepark.


----------



## FunWorkz (26. Oktober 2006)

gut nur wenn das tor des geländes verschlossen ist, obwohl der park noch laut hp bis 30.10 geöffnet haben soll...muha


----------



## Baphoschreck (26. Oktober 2006)

am besten wärs hald einfach nen kleinen kartenausschnitt auf die hp zu machen auf dem man den weg von der autobahn aus einsehen kann


----------



## Triger 01 (26. Oktober 2006)

FunWorkz schrieb:


> gut nur wenn das tor des geländes verschlossen ist, obwohl der park noch laut hp bis 30.10 geöffnet haben soll...muha


dann geht man einfach von hinten rein. also recht am haupteingang vorbei, und dann die nächste gleich links. nach ca. 100meter kommt dann ein blaues tor das ist eigendlich immer offen.


----------



## Triger 01 (26. Oktober 2006)

oder geh einfach auf  www.map24.de  und gib als Start-Adresse Dresden Kötschenbrodaerstr. das ist die Autobahn Abfahrt DD-Neustadt und als Ziel-Adresse Radebeul Moritzburgerstr. da ist das Moorenhaus (Bikepark).  Ich hätte dir denn Plan auch hier press. aber das geht irgend wie nicht. So wie ich gehört habe wollen die dort solange das Wetter gut ist offen lassen. Habe ich gehört!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (11. November 2006)

Wie voll ist es auf der Strecke normalerweise?
Scheint ja nur eine Strecke zu sein....
Bin zwar nur CC-Fahrer aber irgendwie hätte ich schon mal Lust
so eine Strecke zu fahren   
Bike-Verleih wird es bestimmt nicht geben....
aber abgesehen von Drops kann ich ja auch mit dem Hardtail
alles fahren


----------



## FunWorkz (11. November 2006)

ne gibt nix wie nen verleih...aber von cc auf so ne dual strecke is schon heftig...


----------



## Triger 01 (12. November 2006)

solltest deine bremsen vorher prüfen. die strecke hat`s in sich.


----------



## supermanlovers (12. November 2006)

naja seh eigentlich abgesehen von den Schanzen etc. keine Probleme
werde es mir mal anschauen wenn der Park nächstes Jahr wieder öffnet


----------



## FunWorkz (12. November 2006)

ansehen lohnt...aber fahr die strecke wen wenig los ist am besten erst paar mal langsam ab...

die north shore sind sicher auch interessant...


----------



## supermanlovers (12. November 2006)

Klar  nur meine Frage ist halt ob viel los ist
nicht das ich hinfahre und dann schon alles voll ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brutzl (18. November 2006)

ihr könnt ja mal nen n00b-nachmittag machen. ich fahr auch mehr cc oder rennrad, aber hätt schon mal bock, mir das ganze anzuschaun!


----------



## mhetl (19. November 2006)

Also ich bin ja auch eher der CCer. Hatte vorher mal auf der Homepage gefragt ob ich auch mit Clickis dort fahren kann oder eher umbauen sollte. Man sagt mir ich soll so vor bei kommen wie das Bike ist. Ja was soll ich sagen, für mich großer Fehler. Würde aber wieder hin machen, diesmal mit "normalen" Pedalen. Macht schon mal spaß.

Maik


----------



## Brutzl (20. November 2006)

na gut, clickies fahr ich sowieso nicht. werd im frühjahr einfach mal anrücken


----------



## nicosali (20. Juli 2007)

Hey Leute,
Cool nen Bikepark vor der Tür zu haben.
Also vielleicht bis morgen

Gruß


----------

